# Loss of my dad



## mrshannahj

I have move on from my the loss of my dad.He was a cop killed in the line of duty in 1993 when I was 15 years old 4 weeks before Christmas.He pulled a guy over for speeding,the driver pulled a gun on him and shot him in the chest.Doctors tried to save him,died when he got to the hospital.I remember hearing a knock on the door and it was a police officer.Mom opened the door and told her my dad was killed in the line of duty.My mom cried a little bit and told my brother and I dad was killed in the line of duty.I had lots of rage and was angry this driver took my dad's life.It hit me very hard and we were close.Saying goodbye to him for the last time was hard.My dad and I did things together,one was going to the shooting range and shoot guns.He was a great dad to my brother and I including being good to my mom.Good thing was the man that took his life was charged with 1st degree murder also convicted of it.I called this man a horrible animal that took a good dad's life away during sentencing.Judge took that in and sentenced him life in prison without parole.


----------



## introvert

Hi, mrshannahj...
I am so sorry for how your dad died. He was a brave man who really believed in the work he was doing.

I am going to suggest grief counseling to you to help you move past this event. You need to hash this out with a professional to come to a place of peace with it. Do you have health insurance that will cover counseling? If not, there are probably places in your town that can assist you with counseling.

I'm so sorry...most of us lose our parents when they are older, and much less unexpectedly.

I am thinking of you.


----------



## sokillme

Sorry for your loss. Have you had counseling?


----------



## mrshannahj

I have had counsoling,therapist saw the rage and anger I went through.I rememember the day he was found guilty,it was justice for what he did to my dad.My dad did not deserve to protect and die,it was to protect and serve.He was the one that convinced me serve in any form including my brother.I knew he was proud of me serving 8 years in the Marines and my brother serving 8 years in the Army looking down.


----------

